# SOPRANO TOURNAMENT (Bonus Match): Oropesa vs Netrebko



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Lisette Oropesa, USA, 1983-






Anna Netrebko, Russia, 1971- (defeated by Boninsegna 23-2)

https://www.talkclassical.com/69863-soprano-tournament-round-1-a.html






'Sempre libera' from Verdi's _La Traviata_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I voted for Netrebko as I found her voice a bit more pleasant (plus the tenor that sang for Oropesa was enough to make anyone stay away from that rendition). To be honest though, neither performance was anything to write home about, so I'll cease my writing here.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Here I go, likely alone again. But this particular Netrebko was earlier than her "now" stuff and as much as I simply love Oropesa and find her voice today superior to that of "her Nebs", I must choose this rendering of Netrebko, close as they both were, because of the unmistakable richness of tone of her voice.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Oropesa sounds technically more accomplished and I can safely base my vote on it because neither performance hits the mark with me. In fact, I haven't managed it to the end of the Netrebko's video because I highly prefer singers who showcase Violetta instead of themselves.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Netrebko sounds a good deal better here than she has done of late, but she's far from a perfect vocalist, and I don't much like her physical performance either. She is often renowned for being a good actor, but, as so often, I find her a little vulgar. Sure, Violetta is a courtesan, but we know, both from Verdi and Dumas, that she had something special that set her apart from the other courtesans of her circle. As usual, I don't warm to her.

Oropsesa, on the other hand, went almost too far the other way, her performance too civilised and lacking in the hectic nervous gaiety that I associate with this aria. Her singing of the coloratura was, however, much cleaner and better articulated than Netrebko's so I will give her the palm, whilst noting that she doesn't eclipse any of my favourites.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Netrebko sounds a good deal better here than she has done of late, but she's far from a perfect vocalist, and I don't much like her physical performance either. She is often renowned for being a good actor, but, as so often, I find her a little vulgar. Sure, Violetta is a courtesan, but we know, both from Verdi and Dumas, that she had something special that set her apart from the other courtesans of her circle. As usual, I don't warm to her.
> 
> Oropsesa, on the other hand, went almost too far the other way, her performance too civilised and lacking in the hectic nervous gaiety that I associate with this aria. *Her singing of the coloratura was, however, much cleaner and better articulated than Netrebko's so I will give her the palm, whilst noting that she doesn't eclipse any of my favourites.*


Even though I voted for Netrebko, I don't disagree. It's just that this clarity seemed to come at the expense of any fullness of sound; the voice was rather thin and weaselly here and that damaged my enjoyment too much to give her the vote.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

BachIsBest said:


> Even though I voted for Netrebko, I don't disagree. It's just that this clarity seemed to come at the expense of any fullness of sound; the voice was rather thin and weaselly here and that damaged my enjoyment too much to give her the vote.


I agree with both of you. I happen to prefer Neb's sound but frankly her annoying display of stage stuff drives me crazy and only her curtain calls take second place to Gheorghiu's ostentatious antics.
Where is Dessay when you need her?


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Tsaraslondon said:


> She is often renowned for being a good actor, but, as so often, I find her a little vulgar.


I find Netrebko's singing to be as vulgar as her acting. I have no idea what is going on at the 2 min mark. As for Oropesa, watching her sing hurts my throat.

Both singers, instead of singing the high notes, scream them by closing their throats, throats which are already full of tension.This explains the thin sound coming out of them. I also feel as though their voices are not resonating properly. They sound dry and unappealing, as if they are lacking overtones (which might be the case). Netrebko sounds fuller, but then she suffer from a myriad of other problems.

I would much rather listen to this. Now Callas had faults, but listen to the fullness of her high Eb. That is how an upper extension should sound like. Screamed notes are not real notes in my book.





And of course the splendid Anna Moffo


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Parsifal: Yes to Callas. That high note was not forced like the others. But no to Moffo simply because if you look carefully you will notice that this was not live, it was a film and she was lip synching. Look at her mouth at the last note. I need to hear Moffo live. 
I don't have to see her. Just a recording, like Callas' will do.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Our friend Parsifal98 has written everything. What I want to add is my feeling that after 10 years (max) will be without any serious opera singers... It isn't only that the singing in both videos is average for this top level, but, also, the acting which is terrible. It looks like that both the ladies haven't any idea about Violetta Valéry. Painful for both my ears and eyes. (Moffo, who wasn't the best Violetta, is twice the singer in comparison with the ladies. Callas was and is from other universe and must NOT compare with mediocracies.) Thanks for the video Bonetan. (also here no vote. In this level there is no mercy, at least from me.)


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

nina foresti said:


> Parsifal: Yes to Callas. That high note was not forced like the others. But no to Moffo simply because if you look carefully you will notice that this was not live, it was a film and she was lip synching. Look at her mouth at the last note. I need to hear Moffo live.
> I don't have to see her. Just a recording, like Callas' will do.


You don't need to look at the lip synching to tell that this wasn't live; if it had actually been recorded in a boxy dressing room with her dancing around there is no way it would have sounded like that. Regardless, the film is from 1968 and was not big budget. There is no way they were able to afford any "modifications" to her voice (beyond basic volume, but I think one can tell from the video that she doesn't have a tiny voice).


----------



## IgorS (Jan 7, 2018)

Both sing awful. But the visible strain of the Oropesa neck muscles makes it painful to watch. So she wins the "Who sang it worse" competition.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Oropesa, for me.

Not ideal, but I guess I'd take a canny performance by Oropesa - only a sketch really of Violetta since her voice is so slight - over Netrebko who frustratingly had the much warmer and more powerful voice but makes heavy work of the scene.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Oropesa's soubrettish, rather colorless voice isn't the sort one wants to hear as Violetta, but she handles the coloratura well. I've always thought this a vicious aria that doesn't flatter anyone, so good marks for what she manages to do, and what she doesn't doesn't matter too much in a concert setting. In Netrebko's case there's a real attempt to bring the theater to the concert platform (I'm not repulsed by it as some are), and the voice itself has more body and sensual appeal, but the coloratura is less easy. Given the state of singing these days I'd probably be content to hear either of these ladies live, but for the full experience of Violetta we have to look elsewhere. In this case I'll go for Oropesa's accuracy, but without enthusiasm.


----------

